# Any bluegrass pickers on here?



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Just curious to know if anybody else is into bluegrass , would love to talk or pick sometime. I play the banjo, mandolin, guitar, and dobro.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I love bluegrass-I do have a nice banjo that I sit here & look at but not very good at playing-Allison Krauss & her guys are my favorite.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

I like bluegrass / gospel bluegrass / Americana acoustic music...been "learning" guitar for about 40 years, but far from an accomplished player. Recently picked up a mandolin to learn on...so far can play two-finger C/D/G...still love it, but not very accomplished at any of it.
My wife comes from a long line of bluegrassers, and I keep saying I'm going to get involved in it, but haven't done much towards that goal (yet ).

The Bay Area Bluegrass Association holds monthly jams/shows down in League City, and they are a good place to go if you want to join in with like minded folks.


----------



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

I like it where are you. I am in Crosby Texas


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

If you are looking for something to do this weekend....https://www.fiddlersfrolics.com/


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Though I've never tried it, I could give my best shot at being the moonshine jug blower.....Of course, filled jug would have to be provided as I do not have one.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

When I was a kid, I used to park cars at a local bluegrass festival. Too young at the time to appreciate the music but i like some of it today. IF your looking for a great event look here

http://www.salmonlakepark.com/SLPBluegrassFestival.html


----------

